# Cam adjustment Micro Midas 2?



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just picked up a really clean Browning Micro Midas 2 for my 12 year old daughter that wants to learn to shoot. However, no manual with it and the Browning site only has current production Micro Midas 4 manual available for download. I can see from looking at it that the cam set up is different. Anyone know how to set up this bow for draw length, and if a press is required? A copy of the manual in any format would really be great.

Thanks in advance!

Grady


----------



## Trapper John (Nov 6, 2006)

*Draw length adjustment*

Hello Grady! My 13 year old daughter has a Browning Micro Adrenaline, I checked in the owners manual under cam adjustment and it says that all Browning archery cams use the inner cam system which allow for draw length to be adjusted without a bow press. If your cams are the same as ours you should see letters stamped on the cams from A-J, if you have a lock screw just loosen it off and remove the inner cam screw. As you go up the alphabet the draw length gets shorter. Make sure you have both cams set the same and check the tightness on the screws once in a while as they sometimes will loosen off. Hopefully this will be of some help.


----------



## grady3 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Micro Midas 2*

The 2 series does not have the range of length that the newer ones have. Apparently this one has 3 settings, marked A B and C. The tech dept responded to an email for me earlier, no manuals available, electronically or otherwise. However, they did inform me that A is the longest, B next longest, etc. The sticker on the bow lists 24 to 27 draw length. I need to be right around 25 for her, so I guess I will try the B pocket and see how that works. With a little math, that ought to put the draw at 25-1/2. 

Grady


----------



## Retro (Oct 30, 2005)

pulled this off a website about the micro midas 2


Adjustability: Adjust draw length over 3” range without a bow press, 6” with a bow press. 2 draw length ranges: 17”- 22” and 22”- 27”. 15 pound weight range – reduces with low draw lengths.


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

My daughter has a micro midas, I don't know if it's a 2 or not. Anyway, in addition to the A, B, C on the cams which are good for an inch in between, there are two holes where the axles go. This is where a press comes in. One axle hole gives lower draw length and the other gives higer, so each hole gives 3" of range, and between them, they give 6" or 7". If you change holes, be sure to get the shims back in the same order as they were.


----------

